# Still undecided on what to buy!



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys! 

I've been looking into getting a BoP for a long time now, read a few books, been out on a few hunts with other falconers but still undecided on if I want to take the plunge or not!

I have decided one thing though and that's that hunting with my bird isn't my #1 concern, in fact I'd prefer not to have the responsibility of having to flush rabbit or find suitable prey for my bird I'd rather have him happy to come out and fly when I walk the dog and come to the glove for meat. I've had difference responses on if this is good or not some people seem to say that BoP's HAVE to hunt or they grow bored others say that's simply not the case and they're happy to return for food. 

Anyway having decided that hunting isn't for me I'm now more happy to consider various other birds such as owls, ravens or pretty much anything that's happy to come out for a fly with me!

Any suggestions on what I should consider or is my best bet still the Harris Hawk?


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

The problem is that the birds you are thinking about keeping hunt for themselves in their wild state. What would happen to a lost bird that couldn't hunt for itself?


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Scoffa said:


> The problem is that the birds you are thinking about keeping hunt for themselves in their wild state. What would happen to a lost bird that couldn't hunt for itself?


They're all capable of hunting for themselves it's instinct for them they don't need to be taught how to feed themselves - a BoP that isn't hunted regularly will still be brought down on the lure so they still get the experience of hunting and the reward.

Or so I'm told


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

Kelfezond said:


> They're all capable of hunting for themselves it's instinct for them they don't need to be taught how to feed themselves - a BoP that isn't hunted regularly will still be brought down on the lure so they still get the experience of hunting and the reward.
> 
> Or so I'm told


Kelf what he meant was. A raptor hunts in the wild by instinct and being taught by the parents. When you get a BoP, it will be around 16 weeks old, never hunted in its life and neither know how to. The term Falconry which which is being so miss used - "Falconry is the hunting of wild quarry in its natural state and habitat by means of a trained bird of prey." You have to train the bird how to hunt but not to self hunt and still let the bird associate the glove as the main food supply and form a bond as hunting partners.

The point Scoffa is trying to make, if you get a raptor that your NOT going to hunt with and only being fed of the fist, will have no experience hunting - to kill for it self. BoP only come to the falconer/austringer because it sees you as the food supplier, not for affection. Losing a BoP that cant hunt for it self (yes you can loose a raptor very easily, that's why Telemetry is very important) can die in little time as 4 days (depend on raptor and the size of the crop).


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Neels said:


> Kelf what he meant was. A raptor hunts in the wild by instinct and being taught by the parents. When you get a BoP, it will be around 16 weeks old, never hunted in its life and neither know how to. The term Falconry which which is being so miss used - "Falconry is the hunting of wild quarry in its natural state and habitat by means of a trained bird of prey." You have to train the bird how to hunt but not to self hunt and still let the bird associate the glove as the main food supply and form a bond as hunting partners.
> 
> The point Scoffa is trying to make, if you get a raptor that your NOT going to hunt with and only being fed of the fist, will have no experience hunting - to kill for it self. BoP only come to the falconer/austringer because it sees you as the food supplier, not for affection. Losing a BoP that cant hunt for it self (yes you can loose a raptor very easily, that's why Telemetry is very important) can die in little time as 4 days (depend on raptor and the size of the crop).


So it's impossible to keep a BoP and not use it to hunt?


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Another thing is are you prepared to dispatch the quarry if the bird does catch something? the bird will still chase things if its keen enough and I've seen some birds get bored of a lure and just ignore it so don't always assume the bird will be happy to come down to it, how many books have you read and what ones? and if you do want to take the plunge you ned a mentor who has experience to listen to. if they have been flying birds for like 1 or 2 years I wouldn't bother with them. plus its a big commitment taking on a bird of prey bud


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

anthony reilly said:


> Another thing is are you prepared to dispatch the quarry if the bird does catch something? the bird will still chase things if its keen enough and I've seen some birds get bored of a lure and just ignore it so don't always assume the bird will be happy to come down to it, how many books have you read and what ones? and if you do want to take the plunge you ned a mentor who has experience to listen to. if they have been flying birds for like 1 or 2 years I wouldn't bother with them. plus its a big commitment taking on a bird of prey bud


Yep totally prepared, I've never had a problem with hunting morally it was more a worry that I couldn't provide enough prey to keep a hunting bird hunting, I've been out with a few hunting falconers before and they always seem to be stressing how difficult it is to find quarry now and how many more hunters there are dispatching the quarry - both with BoP's and other styles of hunting.

I've read a few books on harris hawks but nothing on any other BoP's I read I think it was called The Complete Rabbit and Hare Hawk I can't remember the author, I read a book from Emma Ford I think can't remember the title.

Since I made this thread I've since paid a visit to Imperial Bird of Prey Academy and had a long chat with Nigel King, I believe we ended up agreeing a Harris Hawk would be best for me and he's agreed to put together a 3 day course to learn the basics for me.

As for mentors in my local area I'm not aware of any other than the chap I went out with last time unfortunately that isn't really an option for me anymore it's gotten awkward.


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

you could ask a farmer if he has any pest problems?
just remember to lock his chickens away


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

damien1010 said:


> you could ask a farmer if he has any pest problems?
> just remember to lock his chickens away


Aye this is the task I'm on at the moment trying to find some people who have land I can fly on  

I live in the country you'd think this would be easier lol


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Nigel is a good man very knowlegable i'd listen to every single word he tells you bud


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

Detele post please.


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

Kelf got an idea when you're going to do the course yet? We're (Imperial) getting a hawk eagle next week, I'm super stocked.


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Neels said:


> Kelf got an idea when you're going to do the course yet? We're (Imperial) getting a hawk eagle next week, I'm super stocked.


Hey pal!
Unfortunately unless I sell a snake or two from my babies this year I won't be able to spend the 300 this side of Christmas but it's still definitely on the to do list 

Bet you're like a kid at Christmas waiting for that! :-D 
I'd say take some pics but knowing Nigel's FB I'm sure I'll see loads lol :-D

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------

